# Optometry Personal statement



## blakedacuber (Dec 12, 2011)

so basicly I'm typing up a draft of my personal statement to apply for optometry and was wondering if you guys could help with some throw out some suggestions as to what i should add. this it so far:

Having cataracts from birth my sight has always been hindered ,naturally the eye and anyting surrounding that area of work has always been a huge part of my life. I feel that this early in life experience has largely inspired me to pursue a career which can help people in the same way I was. After having lens implant surgery on both eyes and laser in later years I can honestly say the difference was huge and I have particularly enjoyed seeing my improvement and would love to help people who may have similar problems to improve theie sight.
So why optometry? well, from my first eye test to my most recent, I have always wanted to be on the other side of the machine, in the optometrist's shoes, see what they see and have that sense of achievement when someones sight has improved. Meeting people from different backgrounds, and cultures is something I enjoy and I think it is an important feature for anyone pusruing a job in optometry where meeting the public happens on a daily basis.I have always had a great interest in science, wether its biology, maths, or just science in general it has always appealled to me. I found my greatest interest in science to be in biology because there is so many areas which are linked together.
I enjoy paying various team sports from hurling to soccer and basketball and I think I can incorperate some of the skills in my studies and in my career later in life. These skills include teamwork, which is important in a especially when starting off in a work placement, good communications skills are crutial especially when dealing with patients of different ages and also colleagues in a job scenario.After learning to solve a Rubik's Cube in 2009 , I have since went on to break five national records on it and its variations at the UK Open 2010 in bristol, and I hope to better myself in the near future.





i'm still writing so throw any thoughts,ideas etc down below thanks


----------



## aronpm (Dec 12, 2011)

You might want to fix some little things like not having a space after a full-stop or incorrect spelling and grammar.


----------



## asportking (Dec 12, 2011)

aronpm said:


> You might want to fix some little things like not having a space after a full-stop or incorrect spelling and grammar.


He might of just copied it onto the computer wrong, but if not, he definetly should fix them. Also, it feels kind of weird for the statement to end with you talking about rubik's cubes. You should probably try to wrap it all up in a sentence or two at the end, and relate it back to optometry.


----------



## blakedacuber (Dec 12, 2011)

asportking said:


> *He might of just copied it onto the computer wrong,* but if not, he definetly should fix them. Also, it feels kind of weird for the statement to end with you talking about rubik's cubes. You should probably try to wrap it all up in a sentence or two at the end, and relate it back to optometry.


 
Yeah I did :3
Bare in mind this is only the beginning of it..


thanks for the replies so guys


----------

